# Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner, matte finish



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Company:
SONAX is the market leader in car care products in Germany, and one of the leading manufacturers worldwide. The brand is represented in 100 countries around the globe. For more than 60 years, the company has been developing and manufacturing high performance car care products, to satisfy the highest requirements, in Neuburg an der Donau. Whether it's in motorsports, in the tuning scene or in the world of classic cars: When it comes to the perfect presentation of automobiles, SONAX will always be on hand, for car fans and experts.

The Product:
This product is designed to leave a matte finish to all plastics, whilst preventing electrostatic charging which should prevent dust attaching itself to the plastic. It's a spray onto a cloth and wipe over before buffing product, with quite a nice smell to it - i couldn't place the smell.
Ingredients are as follows
AQUA
PROPYLEN GLYCOL
SODIUM LAURIMINODIPROPIONATE
ALCOHOL
PERFUME
BENZISOTHIAZOLINONE
PYRITHIONE SODIUM
METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE

I have no idea what most of these are but i chose to wear gloves whilst using this just in case
Here is the bottle in question









The car:
This is my own car and one that has been severely neglected for various reasons and so is to say the least, manky, inside









Use of product:
I followed the instructions on the bottle and shook it well before use and used a cheap clean microfibre to apply it to the plastic. Now as i said the car has been neglected quite a lot and so was covered in hairs, dust and all sorts of stuff, so to be fair to Sonax their product has a fight on it's hands.
However it went on very easily, didn't take much buffing at all and left quite a nice finish compared to the state it started in









Overall opinion:
Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner is very very easy to use, has a pleasant aroma and does the job you would expect of it. If my car was cleaner to begin with, i suggest it would have been a lot easier for the Xtreme to do what it says on the tin so to speak. Would i use it again? Wholeheartedly yes. Would i spend my own money on it? Again, yes, this will be my go to interior plastic cleaner from now on.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If that is their matt finish then it looks a bit too shiny for me.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

camerashy said:


> If that is their matt finish then it looks a bit too shiny for me.


I think that's the camera/photo - its pretty matt the finish :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368139


----------



## warokijo (Nov 7, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> I think that's the camera/photo - its pretty matt the finish :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed with you


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

camerashy said:


> If that is their matt finish then it looks a bit too shiny for me.


It's the flash on the phone as i toon the picture, in reality it is matt finish. To be fair if my car wasnt in such a disgusting state, i would have done the dash and possibly got a better picture.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Another good product from sonax, perfect for modern interior trim.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Muzzer, is that finish sticky in any way?

Kev


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Muzzer, is that finish sticky in any way?
> 
> Kev


No mate it isnt, as its applied by a lint free cloth its quite literally a case of wipe it over the surface, then buff it off


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

muzzer42 said:


> No mate it isnt, as its applied by a lint free cloth its quite literally a case of wipe it over the surface, then buff it off


Theres no need to buff it off, just spread and leave to dry.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool thanks for that :thumb:


I double checked it today and it is definitely not stickg and the finish is absolutely matt. There is a marked difference to what the finish was before i used this, just a shame i am not that good at taking pics yet


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

*SONAX XTREME ****pit cleaner review*

I received a bottle of this in the post to try out.

There are loads of interior products on the market and one we use day in day out is G101, this has amazing cleaning power, and thats about it, which is fine if you just want to clean, with this product it claims to have an anti static effect which really appeals to me!

I initially tested it on my van, which to be honest was pretty clean to begin with just to get a feel for the product;

*Easy to use* - the pump/trigger could do with spraying a little more product but around 10/15 pumps will easily do a dash board
*Cleaning power* - Good on flat surfaces, but did struggle with textured surfaces, and needed a little more working.
*Smell* is nice but doesn't hang around in the vehicle.
*Anti static*...... Time will tell

Overall a nice product which is easy to use, perfect for keeping in the boot with a microfibre to maintain the interior of the car, it wouldn't be my go to product for really grubby cars though.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

The anti-static properties really work, but I'm not sure for how long they last.
I've tried a few interior cleaners/dressings that have anti-static properties and they all worked.


----------



## warokijo (Nov 7, 2015)

SystemClenz said:


> I received a bottle of this in the post to try out.


how much is it?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

warokijo said:


> how much is it?


Think its about £5?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

300ml is around £5.95


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sonax Extreme ****pit cleaner review*

Thanks to Bill & John for this sample.

Product came well packaged - a 300ml spray bottle of the cleaner.
Tried it out on 3 cars - a Hyundai i30, an Audi A6, and a Seat Leon FR.

First thought was that the spray trigger was somewhat stiff and made it slightly difficult to load the mf cloth.
Once the cloth was loaded the product spread quite well over the surfaces and the residue dried quite quickly to leave a clean looking matte finish.

A nice smell to the product whilst using it but I don't think the fragrance would last long in the car.

The Audi and Seat were fairly clean inside and so the Sonax was easy to use and had no problem doing the job it's meant for. The Hyundai was a bit dirtier inside with mud and signs of a dog, nothing horrendous, but the Sonax needed to be applied two or three times before it removed the marks.

All in all, I liked the product and would use it for regular dash spruce ups on _some _cars. There are far better cleaners on the market so I wouldn't use it as a cleaner, more of a dash shine.

Instructions say not to use on radio equipment, navigational equipment or leather. I know some other products state the same but this, in my view, limits the Sonax.

I believe the price is just under £6.00 for a 300 ml bottle and you would get quite a few dash shines out of it. Good value for money.

Sonax also boasts antibacterial and anti static properties. I will have to wait and see how those two claims stand up.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It's a good product, should have been named ****pit refresh instead of cleaner, so a tad misleading imo.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I have this product at home but in a normal spray bottle. I'm assuming we've all smelt the same fragrance. I thought it was to aftershavey, if that's a word, I'd have preferred something like a fruity smell


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Quite like the smell, but as I said it doesn't stay behind so pretty pointless, and probably better having a trigger rather than a button?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Ultra Detail said:


> It's a good product, should have been named ****pit refresh instead of cleaner, so a tad misleading imo.


Yes, I agree. Better suited to refreshing the dash, as you say, and not cleaning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

By the way, Ultra Detail, did you see that recent post asking for a detailer in Kent? Thread started by *bazsm*


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

CleanMe said:


> By the way, Ultra Detail, did you see that recent post asking for a detailer in Kent? Thread started by *bazsm*


No, i only drop in for a quick browse, not bothered about anything else tbh.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Sonax extreme ****pit cleaner*

First of all a big thanks to WHIZZER and CLEAN AND SHINY for the chance to try this and also gammachan 
First up a very nice well packaged product ,comes in a 300 ml bottle with a pump action top








So on to the trial car , having only just done my own car a day or so before I though I would give it the ultimate test on my work colleagues 3series we believe the last time the dash was clean was the late nineties !! After the removal of 20 or so coffee cups and a quick whip round with the hover it was time to give the SONAX a go these are the befores





























So time to attack it as per the instructions shake well , spay onto a clean micro fibre , wipe then allow to dry naturally, here's a 50/50 of the dash








It went on very easily and dried to a nice Matt finish also seamed to darken the dash slightly and looked impressive 
Next tried the door panel,







just wiping didn't do much so sprayed onto panel then agertated with a interior brush and wiped a lot better this is a 50/50








Then carried this though the rest of the interior. At this point I would say imo this is more of a gentle cleaner come dash dressing than a deep cleaner , I would use a normal apc and then use this on top , but I must say it was very easy to use and effective leaving a pleasant smell and a very nice Matt finish as for the anti static properties time will tell I will try to update on this in a week or two 
My colleague was over joyed with the result saying it never look or smelled better 
A few afters





























Overall I would say a good product perfect for a quick wipe over and good value for money as I used very little to good effect 
Thanks for reading Tim


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner-initial thoughts.*

Thank you to Sonax, Detailing World (John & Bill) and Clean & Shiny for kindly sending me the product to evaluate.

Initial findings were it appears and smells very boutique, a high end product.

The pump sprayer and bottle size appealed, because it was easy to carry about inside the car, a couple of light sprays onto the cloth were adequate and didn't use excess product, wiped over the surface and left to dry to a natural matt finish, basically as the car manufacturer intended with no build up of sheen.

I personally really loved the subtle scent it provides, but I just wished it remained that way, alas it was soon gone.

Also provided are anti static properties, further testing will be required for these findings on my everyday car.

Summary.

A lovely product that is simple to use on well maintained interiors or lightly soiled plastics, leaves a nice finish natural finish, fits nicely in your glovebox for regular maintenance and rivals the boutique brands at a quarter of the price. Adjust the scent to last a bit longer and it's a winner for me.


----------

